# In der vorliegenden Ausgabe des Magazins



## lsd

Hello, can somebody please help me translate to English or Spanish?  Thanks!

"In der vorliegenden ausgabe des magazins zeigen wir ihnen facetten des 'modern art of living' und geben anregungen wie sie auch die kleinen momente des alltags genieBen können."


----------



## Whodunit

lsd said:


> Hello, can somebody please help me translate to English or Spanish? Thanks!
> 
> "In der vorliegenden Ausgabe des Magazins zeigen wir Ihnen Facetten des 'Modern Art of Living' und geben Anregungen, wie Sie auch die kleinen Momente des Alltags genießen können."


 
Please pay more attention to proper spelling. We're all here to learn. 

Let me give it a try:

_In the current issue of the magazin, we are pleased to show you the facets of "Modern Art of Living." Moreover, you will get some suggestions how you can enjoy even the small instants of life._

I think "current" fits well in the context, although it is not a direct translation. "We are pleased to show" doesn't mean exactly what the German sentence says, but I wanted to keep it as formal as the German original.


----------



## lsd

Great, thanks!


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

lsd said:


> Hello, can somebody please help me translate to English or Spanish? Thanks!
> 
> "In der vorliegenden ausgabe des magazins zeigen wir ihnen facetten des 'modern art of living' und geben anregungen wie sie auch die kleinen momente des alltags genieBen können."


 
Quite a hard forum, the german one. Lernen, lernen, lernen-popernen, sagte schon Helge Schneider (Gran poeta alemán!)... 

En la edición actual, les presentamos facetas del 'modern art of living' y les ofrecemos sugestiones de cómo gozar también de los momentos pequeños de la vida cotidiana.

elroy - übernehmen Sie!


----------



## lsd

Excelente, ¡muchas gracias!

Por cierto, la palabra correcta es "sugerencias", en lugar de "sugestiones".

Otra vez, gracias


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

lsd said:


> Excelente, ¡muchas gracias!
> 
> Por cierto, la palabra correcta es "sugerencias", en lugar de "sugestiones".
> 
> Otra vez, gracias


 
Hola, lsd (es esto lo que presumo yo?!?)

Sólo es una traducción bastante literal.. Él que realmente te puede ayudar, es elroy. Acaso que lo lea? Esperamos...

Suerte & saludo


----------



## heidita

lsd said:


> Hello, can somebody please help me translate to English or Spanish? Thanks!
> 
> "In der vorliegenden ausgabe des magazins zeigen wir ihnen facetten des 'modern art of living' und geben anregungen wie sie auch die kleinen momente des alltags genieBen können."


 

En la edición presente/esta edición de la revista les mostarmos/presentamos las facetas del "Arte Morderno de Vivir" y hacemos sugerencias /les sugerimos de como disfrutar también de las pequeñas cosas de la vida.


----------

